# Beretta/ Stoeger Cougar 8000/40



## Kayge (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi all, 

New to the forums  A lot of great info here, but couldn't find exactly what i was looking for. 

I have a Stoeger 8040f and was looking into new grips. 

In an amazon search i came across some Valkyrie Dynamics skeleton grips i really like, but they are made for the 92/96 series. 

Can anyone tell me if these grips would work on the beretta/stoegar cougars? Thanks in advance


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

No, grips for the Beretta 92/96 will not fit the Cougars.


----------



## Kayge (Jul 21, 2017)

pblanc said:


> No, grips for the Beretta 92/96 will not fit the Cougars.


10-4 thanks a bunch


----------



## Loknload (Oct 3, 2014)

I found nice wood grips for my 8040 on eBay....If you watch there are some real nice grips to had for not a lot of money.
Got a pair for my 92S there as well.


----------

